# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  If you have COVID 19, you may be full of crap

## jmdrake

This will probably be the simultaneously funniest and most serious post I've ever done.  As most of you know by know I caught the dreaded COVID-19.  I refused to get vaccinated.  (Sorry but if you try to force me to do something I am NOT going to do it.)  And I don't think it would have mattered anyway because I caught it from my double vaxxed dad.  Yeah...I was kinda doing my vitamins...but not really.  Who can keep up with that everyday?  (Well...I should have but whatever).  And no I'm not somebody's mask slave.  (When they said don't do masks I was going through the backwoods of Tennessee getting my n95 hookup going on then buying straight from China when that ran out.  Again, I do what they say don't do.)  

Anyhow, nature doesn't give a crap about what I want and so I caught the rona.  My temp was as high as 102 at one point, but that didn't last long.  What has lasted is just feeling awful.  Headaches.  Nausea.  Dry heaves.  (Nothing as disappointing as running to the toilet expecting to throw up and it's just air.)  And worse, the inability to sit up long and do anything.  I occassionally coughed up a little phlim.  My O2 level has always been over 96.  

My ex wife is an infectious disease specialist at a major hospital.  She told me even before I tested positive that I should take mag citrate because that's what's she's been giving her patients and they feel better in a couple of days.  My brother, a nurse, thought at first she was pranking me because he was like "You're going to be crapping for days."  But then he looked up the studies and realized magneseum has been helping COVID patients.  Well I bought the stuff (had it bought for me actually) and I looked at it for a couple of days.  My ex, when checking on me asked me why hadn't I taken it yet.  I hadn't told her I hadn't taken it.  She just guessed that because I was still feeling like crap.  So...I took it yesterday morning.  It took a while to kick it.  But then...it kicked in.  I've basically been crapping out green soup.  She said when it get's to clear water it's run it's course.  But I have to admit it...I am feeling better.  

Here's the studies for those interested.

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04941703
https://www.news-medical.net/news/20...n-seniors.aspx

So @Anti Federalist (the only other person I know with active COVID on this board), get the crap out!  I might start doing this once every 3 months for the hell of it.  Like an oil change or something.  Or...probably not.

----------


## phill4paul

> This will probably be the simultaneously funniest and most serious post I've ever done.  As most of you know by know I caught the dreaded COVID-19.  I refused to get vaccinated.  (Sorry but if you try to force me to do something I am NOT going to do it.)  And I don't think it would have mattered anyway because I caught it from my double vaxxed dad.  Yeah...I was kinda doing my vitamins...but not really.  Who can keep up with that everyday?  (Well...I should have but whatever).  And no I'm not somebody's mask slave.  (When they said don't do masks I was going through the backwoods of Tennessee getting my n95 hookup going on then buying straight from China when that ran out.  Again, I do what they say don't do.)  
> 
> Anyhow, nature doesn't give a crap about what I want and so I caught the rona.  My temp was as high as 102 at one point, but that didn't last long.  What has lasted is just feeling awful.  Headaches.  Nausea.  Dry heaves.  (Nothing as disappointing as running to the toilet expecting to throw up and it's just air.)  And worse, the inability to sit up long and do anything.  I occassionally coughed up a little phlim.  My O2 level has always been over 96.  
> 
> My ex wife is an infectious disease specialist at a major hospital.  She told me even before I tested positive that I should take mag citrate because that's what's she's been giving her patients and they feel better in a couple of days.  My brother, a nurse, thought at first she was pranking me because he was like "You're going to be crapping for days."  But then he looked up the studies and realized magneseum has been helping COVID patients.  Well I bought the stuff (had it bought for me actually) and I looked at it for a couple of days.  My ex, when checking on me asked me why hadn't I taken it yet.  I hadn't told her I hadn't taken it.  She just guessed that because I was still feeling like crap.  So...I took it yesterday morning.  It took a while to kick it.  But then...it kicked in.  I've basically been crapping out green soup.  She said when it get's to clear water it's run it's course.  But I have to admit it...I am feeling better.  
> 
> Here's the studies for those interested.
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04941703
> ...


  Interesting. I wonder if after the mag citrate has run it's course if you should take pre- and pro-biotics?

----------


## acptulsa

> Interesting. I wonder if after the mag citrate has run it's course if you should take pre- and pro-biotics?


If you finally get your appetite back and find food lies on your stomach like a lead weight, that sounds like an excellent thing to try.

----------


## donnay

> Interesting. I wonder if after the mag citrate has run it's course if you should take pre- and pro-biotics?


It is always good to replenish your system with good gut bacteria.  Fermented foods are the best!

----------


## sdsubball23

Did you take ivermectin along with other supplements and follow th flccc I-mask+ protocol?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @osan
> 
> Brother, I cannot imagine the pain you are going through.
> 
> But listen, I'll keep this short and sweet: I just recovered from a nasty case of "breakthrough" COVID that the family caught from a fully vaxxed person.
> 
> Wretched stuff that had me in the hospital for four days.
> 
> First off, HCQ and Ivermectin and monoclonal antibodies are only effective at the very start of a COVID infection, so those are pretty much off the table.
> ...


 @jmdrake

----------


## jmdrake

> @jmdrake


Glad you made it through brother!

----------


## jmdrake

> Did you take ivermectin along with other supplements and follow th flccc I-mask+ protocol?


No ivermectin.  Nothing against it.  But just cleaning out the bowels seems to be doing the trick for me.

----------


## jmdrake

> Interesting. I wonder if after the mag citrate has run it's course if you should take pre- and pro-biotics?


That's probably a good idea.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's probably a good idea.


You might want to wait until you get enough appetite back to take it with food.  You don't really need it until then anyway.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So @Anti Federalist (the only other person I know with active COVID on this board), get the crap out!  I might start doing this once every 3 months for the hell of it.  Like an oil change or something.  Or...probably not.


Thanks for the update, glad you're feeling better.

Thankfully I've had three consecutive negative tests so I'm over the hump.

I also never experienced any symptoms like that, mine were all respiratory in nature.

I still can't smell or taste anything, but the initial symptom has gone, and that was everything tasting and smelling like $#@!.

Not "$#@!" specifically, but weird, strange and unpleasant tastes and smells that equaled nothing in nature.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Glad you made it through brother!


Same to you!...Sucks didn't it?

Here's hoping Dr. Doom and the Communist Chinese don't have something much worse cooked up for us for in the next round.

----------


## Working Poor

I wish I could understand what CV19 really is. I know a lot of people who have so called had CV19. I know of one person who has died with it. But I am not sure that they actually died from it or that they actually had it.. I did not personally know them but I do know they had heart issues and they were young. 

There seems to be a lot of deception regarding it.  I am very grateful that whatever @jmdrake and @Anti Federalist had that they have survived it. I hope it means that you will not take the vax because now you have natural immunity. I would also like to know if you both are wearing mask now?I wish you both all the best and hope that you continue to get more healthy. I am glad that the magnesium citrate helped Jim. Neither of you said that you were vented so I am assuming that you were not. It seems that the stats for survival once someone is vented are not in favor of complete recovery and vented patients seem to be much more likly to die.

There is so much contradiction between MSM and alternative media that I am just having a lot of difficulty processing it. I continue to take colloidal silver when I  go out into the public. I also use DMSO, QUcertin, zinc, co enzyme Q-10 most days especially if I know I am going out into the public. I play frequencies designed to kill mold, virus and bacteria in my home on most days especially if I go out. I also take ivermectin about once a week. I have made some HCQ using grapefruit peels and water and have frozen it in ice cube trays and take it a few times a week especially if I feel congested or have any other symptoms that seem to be flu like. I don't like taking so many things to stay healthy but I know if I got really sick I would be really mad at myself if I did not do it.

I am very concerned about the decline of the quality of foods to me even my own home grown stuff seems to be not as good as it should be. I have had to use a lot of fertilizer even though I have been composting for literly years and have even dug up old compost piles to move it with me. 

I wish we were all together or at least close to one another but I am grateful that we still have Ron Pal forums to share and support each other. God bless you all ....

----------


## phill4paul

> Thanks for the update, glad you're feeling better.
> 
> Thankfully I've had three consecutive negative tests so I'm over the hump.
> 
> I also never experienced any symptoms like that, mine were all respiratory in nature.
> 
> I still can't smell or taste anything, but the initial symptom has gone, and that was everything tasting and smelling like $#@!.
> 
> Not "$#@!" specifically, but weird, strange and unpleasant tastes and from what that equaled nothing in nature.


  From what I understand a zinc deficiency is what causes lack of taste, smell. I dunno, I'm not a doctor.  And from what I understand using Quercetin helps zinc infuse the system

----------


## phill4paul

And just to add to the thread, I had a friend that came down positive. He spent three days on the toilet $#@!ting his guts out. Other things, of course, like just being so weak it was tough to make it ten feet to the $#@!ter. Really had to drink in the electrolytes. 
  That's the crazy thing about this sickness is that it affects everyone so different.

----------


## sdsubball23

@jmdrake and  @Anti Federalist: after having covid, are you for or against the vaccine?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> From what I understand a zinc deficiency is what causes lack of taste, smell. I dunno, I'm not a doctor.  And from what I understand using Quercetin helps zinc infuse the system


In my current "recovery" phase, I am supplementing with x3 body weight amounts of Zinc, A, C, and D vitamins, CoQ10, quercetin and bromaline.

Taste and smell is slowly coming back, thankfully the very weird symptom of "$#@!" or rather "that smells like *nothing* in nature" taste and smell is receding.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @jmdrake and  @Anti Federalist: after having covid, are you for or against the vaccine?


I remain opposed, for a number of reasons, not the least of which are:

A - I now have natural immunity, a much better defense.

B - These jabs are in no way a "vaccine" as we have come to understand them.

C - They remain ineffective and unsafe to my mind, and create walking petri dishes of viral carriers and mutations, making things much worse. As near as we can figure it, my family's first contact, from which it spread to my wife, to me to my daughter, was contact with a fully vaxxed person that had a "breakthrough" case.

That said, just like anything else, it is, and should be, your choice as what medical treatments you should receive, or not.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Thanks for the update, glad you're feeling better.
> 
> Thankfully I've had three consecutive negative tests so I'm over the hump.
> 
> I also never experienced any symptoms like that, mine were all respiratory in nature.
> 
> I still can't smell or taste anything, but the initial symptom has gone, and that was everything tasting and smelling like $#@!.
> 
> Not "$#@!" specifically, but weird, strange and unpleasant tastes and smells that equaled nothing in nature.


The smell and taste issue MIGHT be a zinc deficiency from the infection.
Supplementing zinc is a good idea anyway so you might want to try it.

----------


## jmdrake

> @jmdrake and  @Anti Federalist: after having covid, are you for or against the vaccine?


Absolutely against.  I caught COVID from my double vaxxed dad.  I'm getting over COVID using natural remedies.  Proof enough for me that natural remedies >>>>>>>>>>>> vaccines.

----------


## TheTexan

I'm against the vaccine mostly because I hate science and scientists.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> In my current "recovery" phase, I am supplementing with x3 body weight amounts of Zinc, A, C, and D vitamins, CoQ10, quercetin and bromaline.
> 
> Taste and smell is slowly coming back, thankfully the very weird symptom of "$#@!" or rather "that smells like *nothing* in nature" taste and smell is receding.


I have been told that the NIATONIN protocol can seriously help recovery and damage repair.

----------


## Voluntarist

> Absolutely against.  I caught COVID from my double vaxxed dad.  I'm getting over COVID using natural remedies.  Proof enough for me that natural remedies >>>>>>>>>>>> vaccines.


Out of curiosity, how did your father fare with his breakthrough case? Does he have any comorbidities, other than age?

----------


## Voluntarist

> I just recovered from a nasty case of "breakthrough" COVID that the family caught from a fully vaxxed person.


How did that fully-vaxxed person fare with their breakthrough case? Were they suffering from any comorbidities?  And a sociological question: did that person wear a mask when they were around you and yours?

----------


## jmdrake

> Out of curiosity, how did your father fare with his breakthrough case? Does he have any comorbidities, other than age?


Cancer survivor.  High blood pressure.  On a bunch of meds already.  He seems to be fine but he still has a persistent cough.

----------


## Cleaner44

> My ex wife is an infectious disease specialist at a major hospital.  She told me even before I tested positive that I should take *mag citrate* because that's what's she's been giving her patients and they feel better in a couple of days.  My brother, a nurse, thought at first she was pranking me because he was like "You're going to be crapping for days."  But then he looked up the studies and realized magneseum has been helping COVID patients.  Well I bought the stuff (had it bought for me actually) and I looked at it for a couple of days.  My ex, when checking on me asked me why hadn't I taken it yet.  I hadn't told her I hadn't taken it.  She just guessed that because I was still feeling like crap.  So...I took it yesterday morning.  It took a while to kick it.  But then...it kicked in.  I've basically been crapping out green soup.  She said when it get's to clear water it's run it's course.  But I have to admit it...I am feeling better.  
> 
> Here's the studies for those interested.
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04941703
> https://www.news-medical.net/news/20...n-seniors.aspx
> 
> So @Anti Federalist (the only other person I know with active COVID on this board), get the crap out!  I might start doing this once every 3 months for the hell of it.  Like an oil change or something.  Or...probably not.


I just want to add this to help define mag citrate:

Magnesium Citrate

This product is used to clean stool from the intestines before surgery or certain bowel procedures (e.g., colonoscopy, radiography), usually with other products. It may also be used for relief of constipation. However, milder products (e.g., stool softeners, bulk-forming laxatives) should be used whenever possible for constipation. 

Magnesium citrate is a saline laxative that is thought to work by increasing fluid in the small intestine. It usually results in a bowel movement within 30 minutes to 3 hours.
https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-5...e-oral/details

----------


## cjm

There are certain themes that keep coming up when looking at illnesses across the spectrum.  Hydration is one, obesity is one, and "gut health" is another.  Not surprised that addressing one of these areas helped you  @jmdrake. For others, it might be something else or a combination of somethings else.  Probiotics come up on many lists of simple things one can do to improve one's health.  Any time I'm sick (I don't really get the flu anymore, but on occasion I eat something that doesn't agree with me), I hit the probiotics to help put things back to normal.

I've also seen the zinc/smell/taste connection when researching, fwiw.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How did that fully-vaxxed person fare with their breakthrough case? Were they suffering from any comorbidities?  And a sociological question: did that person wear a mask when they were around you and yours?


They recovered, it was about the same as what my wife and daughter got, 4 days of flu like symptoms and loss of taste and smell.

I, of course, was the unlucky one that had it develop into lung issues 5-6 days into it.

It was a young person with no co-morbidities that I am aware of.

I do not know, I never had any contact with this person. My wife did, she got it and I got it from her.

----------


## sdsubball23

Interesting discussion. Thanks for sharing your guys' experiences. It helps me and I'm sure others with getting a little better understanding of covid.

----------

